# Bash at the Beach V update.



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Looks like everyone is in the loop for this year's event, gonna be a good time. And yes it is the 5th one, thanks Rollie.

Here's the new scoop, we have a better place this year, hold on, hold on, it's still headquartered at the "Rusty Ritz", but the trailer park has agreed to let us use the new common area known as the "SandBox". This a large lot with a stage, picnic tables and a big area for cooking, sooo bring the big cooker BullDog. This space is really gonna make the Bash a looooot better. We are also gonna have a fire barrel so we don't freeze our errr "Fish" off.

One other thing, I have talked to a local guy here in Hampton who is a great entertainer his name is Don Butcher and plays all the local clubs. He has agreed to come to the Bash and play music for Saturday night. I will get his hotel room and meals and take him fishing, but if you folks want this addition to the Bash I am asking that the "Group" Raise the $150 bucks that it will cost for his services. It's only 15 folks putting up $10 bucks each. If ya'll dont want him it's cool by me, but if we get him there I promise a killer show. He plays Buffet, Neal Young, ABB, Delbert Maclinton, well he plays everything we like aand he is a hoot to party with. Sooooo, if some of you guys want to step up to the Plate and commit to $10 bucks just post below and that's good enough for me.

The new t-shirts are in the works, they are different from last year but maybe even better.

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone at the "New and Improved Pier and Surf Bash at the Beach No. 5" Yeefrickin'haw.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

You can count on me for a 10 spot.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wilber- this tha same guy we partied with a while ago, when I stopped by the Ritz?

He pulled a song and strings outta thin air?

If so...great guy!

Can't wait ta see ya and catch up on ole' times.

BTW...how did yall do in the Hatteras Tourney?

We never got an update.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Dang Clay, that was fast.

Al pretty work, Don is a step up from Jamie, not to take anything away from Jamie, but you'll see what I mean at the Bash. As far as Little Hatteras tournament went, Sloooooooooooow fishing on the South Beach and it was a South Beach Tournament. I think the top team had 41 points, we ended up scraping out 29 points and think a top 10 finish. The only scoring fish I caught for 12 hours of fishing was a 15 inch Flounder.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

count me in, I'l have $10


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Daum Wilber,this thing is startin' ta get "bigtime"....I've know Don for a number of years and he will surely be a nice addition.He knows all the good stuff.Maybe I should have asked Delbert to stop by when we did a thing with him in Roanoke several weeks back;just his style.....I'm good for ten and also can't wait to see the new shirt.They're getting to be collectors items for sure.And iffn ya have a last year addition left over I want it.....Any size..I'll have the wife sew in elastic....R


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

me too..I'm good for a ten spot


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

R, Delbert is my hero, listening to B Movie as I type, I saw Delbert and the Night Hawks years back, still the best show ever. But, last years shirts are history Sorry Buddy.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

You get Clyde in the mix....may have to start charging some "reel money"

BTW...if'n ya do get Clyde in tha mix....ya mind if I score with one of yall's groupies.....nevermind:--|

when they's get that old...th milk goes stale

J/K.......


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> And iffn ya have a last year addition left over I want it.....Any size..I'll have the wife sew in elastic....R


How much ya wanna pay fer my spare?.....can ya fit in my size?


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Al...I don't think I could get enuf elastic in a size xtra small short ..........btw,Hat and I ain't messin w/wimmen much over tha thirties(age and brestissusses cause they can't keep up)[well,maybe once in awhile when we get taken advantage of]....the R


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Count me in for $10, too!

Jim


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

10 here,no problem... Seeya'll there...


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

When is this event scheduled ?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

First week in Dec. the 7th, 8th and 9th. come on down.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

damn, going to miss it by one day!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Wilber said:


> First week in Dec. the 7th, 8th and 9th. come on down.


ok, and where is this wonderous event going to be taking place?... way to many beaches here in NC to try to guess...


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Well the fishing is from Crolla to Hatteras, the party is at Charlies Famly Trailer Park in Kitty Hawk, home of the Rusty Ritz.

See ya' there


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

K I'm in for ten and the weekend, missed a few, but gotta get back down to the Ritz and da gang.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Be good to catch up on old times, Bob.

BTW - I'm still looking for your case of beers that dissapeared in my cooler a few bashes back

Them damn beer thiefs


----------



## Trish (Sep 14, 2006)

Any place to park a travel trailer


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Pretty work Shag.

Sahggy's beer gone from Al's cooler, something fishy going on there.

Trish, I'll be down there this week and will check with the folks at the park.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

About time to "bump" this up.

Wilber... Are you still planning on having Don Butcher join us for this event. And if so, when you do you need our donations?

Jim


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Wilber, is the main event going to be on Saturday nite? It looks like we won't be down until Saturday.


----------



## Trish (Sep 14, 2006)

*Bash*

Fred...Roy and I are coming in on friday....I'm bringing a dish for saturday's feast after a hard day of fishing....looking forward to it.....we'll just be getting home on Monday from the tournament so it will be a busy work week


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Don was booked, but we have an equally good back up plan. Yes a donation would be great.

Main event is Saturday night.

Looking forward to seeing Ya'll Trish.

PS The Specks are snapping in Kitty Hawk.

Sidenote; Let me just say "New Penny Gulp" shrimp. If you have them bring um.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty werk Wilber...

Hope them specs are still around when we invade the Ritz.

Gonna take it real easy this year and have Linus / the Mayor and rest of them OFB's show me how to wack'em and stack'em specs @ Kitty Hawk.

T-Minus 3 weeks!!!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Wilber said:


> Yes a donation would be great.


Excellent. Perhaps some particulars as to when, where, how much?

Jim


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Jim you know this crowd, pretty informal. We'll just show up at the ritz Saturday evening and pass the hat. The two guys that are coming to play are really good and will fit right in. What we talked about was for the folks that want to chip in for the band something like $10.00. Total up to you.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Wilber,please don't tell me its gonna be Al and another AC playin' some of that twangey,opium den sounding stuff.Its tuff getting a groove going on less than two sixpacks listening to it........we might have to dry out some seaweed and start.....,well you know.....the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> Wilber,please don't tell me its gonna be Al and another AC playin' some of that twangey,opium den sounding stuff.Its tuff getting a groove going on less than two sixpacks listening to it........we might have to dry out some seaweed and start.....,well you know.....the R




ahh com'on....Rollie....ya know ya dig that twangy, opium den sound...brings back them '70's Kung Fu 


That's some funny chit!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Sorry folks, had some chit come up and am gonna miss my first bash. Yall have fun and drink a B/L for me.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Dawg, You are breaking my heart.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

im new on pier and surf but ive been fishing the areas for years,i would like to come to the bash,what do i need to do to be invited


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Ian, You are invited.

Just how up Saturday evening with something to share and join in. Most folks fish during the day Saturday.

PS Folks it seems that all the music folks in my area don't like the cold. Nobody wants to do an outdoor gig in December, What's up with that?


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

sweet, youll see me there ill bring food and cold beer,where exactly is the rusty ritz,i lived next to avalon pier a couple of years a while ago,caught all kinds of fish there. ill look for directions, are we going to have a little fish turnement,do a litlle night fishing?


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

If you lived near Avalon pier, you know where the Ritz is. Decharmenal Trailer Park was the name Now it's know as Charlie's Family RV Park. Just come down the main street Sibbern Drive and you'll see us. Probaly the only life in the park.

PS A stop in and say hi is held Friday night for those who get down on Friday, usually from 4 till around 8.


----------

